# Sit in or Sit on top kayak



## Rumble (Apr 25, 2012)

I am planning on getting a kayak here in the next few weeks and I have been debating on whether to go with a sit on top or a sit in kayak. Since I am a newbie at kayaking I was wondering which one would be best for fishing. Im currently looking at either a Ascend FS128T Sit-On-Top Angler Kayak or the Ascend FS10 Sit-In Angler Kayak at Bass Pro.
Any suggestions or thought on the pro's and cons of each type would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Pm sent. I prefer sit on top especially for fishing. It just makes everything easier and I feel you are more versatile. And even better if you can stand up. However, the most important thing is a comfortable seat. IMO.


----------



## Rumble (Apr 25, 2012)

CPK said:


> Pm sent. I prefer sit on top especially for fishing. It just do makes everything easier and I feel you are more versatile. And even better if you can stand up. However, the most important thing is a comfortable seat. IMO.


Thanks for the input... Im a big guy at around 250 + lbs not sure if that would make a difference either.


----------



## troyfisherman97 (Sep 23, 2014)

I got the fs12t for Christmas. It is similar to the 128t. I have been very happy with it. I am also a big guy (6'5 230 pounds) I feel very comfortable and feel like I have plenty of space. I think the sit in would be more of a pain just getting in and out of. Not to mention the loss of storage space for fishing tackle.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Go sit on top. I have had both. A lot more storage in a sot.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Rumble said:


> Thanks for the input... Im a big guy at around 250 + lbs not sure if that would make a difference either.


Absolutely the sit on top for a fella your size. I speak from experience !!!

The Only sit in in would suggest for a bigger fella would be the Jackson Kilroy.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Take a look at the FEELFREE Lure 11.5 very comfy HI/LO seat also 








My buddy in his Lure 11.5 in the Keys


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Go SOT I had a Sit In and regretted it , harder to get in and out and I thought it was a bit to tippy if u moved wrong.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Never owned a sit in, but I opted for a sot for storage and freedom to move around. Bad back and hips are a factor for me an I feel the sot gives more area of motion as I find frequent adjustments are needed as my issues come a lot from being motionless, and "locking up" of my tailbone and hips. I'd do what most have said and make sure its a comfy fit for ya, some seat mods are in the near future for me.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

A SOT is much easier to get in and out of and easier to climb back onto after you dunk. It's easier to loose stuff off a SOT too.

A SIK gives you more protection from the wind if you winter fish.


----------



## Rumble (Apr 25, 2012)

After reading all the different posts and messages on here I have decided to get a sit on top. Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Bought one last weekend, 12' sit on, like it a lot. Can sit on the side and hang my feet in the water, lay down, haven't stood up yet tho. Got a future beach angler 144, after a coupon was 350 at dunhams


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a sit in Pelican and it sucks getting in and out of, I am 5'8 265 and it's really hard to get in sometimes. I mainly fish rivers with it and wasn't sure how a SOT would do on rocky rivers plus my budget would allow for the SOT at the time.


----------

